# Need expert advise



## jnova (Sep 3, 2011)

I own a 12 inch wood lathe (Craftsman 113.238160), 2 Porter Cable routers (one in a table and one a plunge) and a drill press. I began turning wood fishing plugs and need help. I have no difficulty in turning 3 round 5 inch plugs on a 2x2x26 in piece of oak. One end of each plug is tapered down the other end remains cylindrical with a diameter between 5/8 inch up to 1.25 inch. Since these will be popping plugs I need to hollow out the non tapered end. It is a shallow hollow. I tried using a rotary rasp on the drill press with poor result and it took too long. I want to keep this as inexpensive as possible so my next thought was to purchase a ½ inch Jacob chuck leave a stump on the tapered end for the chuck, support the plug midway then use a lathe tool to create the shallow hollow. Please comment on my idea and/or offer any other suggestions. Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

When you said PLUG it rang a bell..in my head 
You may want to check out the link below  " fishing lures " this is a old post but a good one..

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2072-bull-nose-help-please.html

=====


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

My only concern would be accuracy. I tried a jacobs chuck on small items and it is hard to get it to run true. I purchased this Collet Chuck and it works great. I use it for small game calls, holding pen mandrels, etc. Yes it is a little more expensive than a jacobs chuck but infinitely more accurate. Here it is. 

Collet Chucking System with 5 Collets at Penn State Industries

I have only made two lures several years ago. I used the collet chuck since I had trouble with the jacobs chuck running true. I also made a steady rest to help stablize the piece while hollowing. Mine is similar to this and can be made from scrap wood and 3 or 4 bearings depending if you want 3 arms or 4 arms rather cheaply. 

http://www.detroitareawoodturners.org/steadyrest.pdf

I also made a set of hollowing tools out of allen wrenches similar to these that work excellent for hollowing small items such as lures, mini birdhouses, ornaments, etc. 

Packard Woodworks: The Woodturner's Source:

Here are some video's on You-tube that may help and also a site on making lures. Maybe you have already seen these or know about these but thought I would throw them out there. 

How to Make Mouth in Wooden Popper Lures www.woodenluremaking.com - YouTube

Wooden Lure Making

Hope this helps.


----------



## jnova (Sep 3, 2011)

One of the greatest thing about the internet is the ability to find a graet forum and get an answer from experts on just about anything. People are always ready to share their hard earned knowledge. Thanks guys for your response. The youtube video has soved my dilemma. That is what I need to accomplish. Now I'll search for a round burr and a 1/2 inch MT1 jacobs chuck. Thanks again.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I use the Little Machine Shop all the time the prices are always right on.

LittleMachineShop.com - Search

=====



jnova said:


> One of the greatest thing about the internet is the ability to find a graet forum and get an answer from experts on just about anything. People are always ready to share their hard earned knowledge. Thanks guys for your response. The youtube video has soved my dilemma. That is what I need to accomplish. Now I'll search for a round burr and a 1/2 inch MT1 jacobs chuck. Thanks again.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glad to have helped. I get mine from Grizzly and they hold up well. Here is their on line page of burrs. 

Grizzly.com® -- Online Catalog

H2764 1/2" Carbide Rotary Burrs - Shape D: Ball

Ball-End Double Cut Carbide Burrs | DrillsandCutters.com

Hope this helps.


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cool stuff guys. Lure making is something I want to give a try. Thanks for the links.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I like that! I've made a few lures with flat faces, but I like the popper face. I'll have to make some this winter.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

I would suggest using a rotary burr (not a rasp) on your lathe.

Something along the lines of what this guy is doing in his video.

how to make a wood lure popper mouth - YouTube


----------

